# Little League Baseball Tournament



## moviequeen1 (Aug 17, 2018)

For the past couple of years,I've been watching the Little League Baseball Tournament from Williamsport,PA. which started yesterday.There are 16 teams,most from U.S.,other  from Mexico,Australia,South Korea, Canada, Japan. The kids range in age from 9-13,amazing to see just how talented they  are at a young age.I love how excited they get when they  get a single or home run,make a defensive play.They certainly could show the pros about sportsmanship. After every game,they go thru the line congratulating the winners.
The games are televised on ESPN,ESPN2 in the afternoon,evening tournament ends next week Sun Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2018)

Every year there are 8 US and 8 international teams.  All got to the  Little League World Series though tournament (elimination) play.  The US  teams will battle each other as will the international teams.  When the  dust settles there will be a final game between the US and international  champions.  

Hubs and I have been following the televised LLWS after stumbling over it on TV some 30 years ago.  We enjoy it so much that we're making plans for a pilgrimage to Williamsport, PA next August to see it in person!  I don't follow MLB and can't remember the last time I watched a complete game, but am hooked on LLWS for exactly the reasons Sue listed. ^^^


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Last night,I watched a very entertaining game between Georgia and Hawaii,both starting pitchers were amazing.
The game was scoreless after regulation 6 innings,they continued to play. When I went to bed around 11:50pm,they were starting the 11th inning.
I learn this morning, Hawaii won 2-0,both teams played extremely well. The kids on Georgia team should be proud of themselves,hope they can bounce back from this.
This felt like the championship game. Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Last night,I watched a very entertaining game between Georgia and Hawaii,both starting pitchers were amazing.
> The game was scoreless after regulation 6 innings,they continued to play. When I went to bed around 11:50pm,they were starting the 11th inning.
> I learn this morning, Hawaii won 2-0,both teams played extremely well. The kids on Georgia team should be proud of themselves,hope they can bounce back from this.
> This felt like the championship game. Sue



It was a GREAT game!!!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 20, 2018)

Starsong - You will enjoy the LLWS Tournament in Williamsport. Book a hotel early because it's a small city. We enjoyed the LL Museum that has photos and the history of the entire tournament. I remember sitting in the stands next to the Canadian team who were signing autographs and flirting with the girls. Hot dogs cost 75 cents when we went. You won't spend a lot of money.

My son was heartbroken after his LLWS team lost in the District Tournament. He thought they had a chance to make it to Williamsport. But a team that beat his team by one run would several years later go all the way to Williamsport, and win the LLWS! They were from Maine-Endwell, NY which is 40 miles away from us. I rooted for them through the State Tournament, the Regionals, and then the National Tournament. My boss knew most of the families because her sons had played in their league.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2018)

TonyK said:


> Starsong - You will enjoy the LLWS Tournament in Williamsport. Book a hotel early because it's a small city. We enjoyed the LL Museum that has photos and the history of the entire tournament. I remember sitting in the stands next to the Canadian team who were signing autographs and flirting with the girls. Hot dogs cost 75 cents when we went. You won't spend a lot of money.
> 
> My son was heartbroken after his LLWS team lost in the District Tournament. He thought they had a chance to make it to Williamsport. But a team that beat his team by one run would several years later go all the way to Williamsport, and win the LLWS! They were from Maine-Endwell, NY which is 40 miles away from us. I rooted for them through the State Tournament, the Regionals, and then the National Tournament. My boss knew most of the families because her sons had played in their league.



I remember the Maine team that made it all the way.  It was a great story with a nice group of kids, families and community.  How very exciting that must have been for your area!

Thank you for the tips - we expect to start planning our trip and reserving hotel accommodations a year in advance - meaning as soon as this LLWS has ended. 

Although we live relatively close to Dodger Stadium we no longer attend (outrageously expensive) MLB games.  We usually go to some UCLA baseball and softball games each season though, and enjoy all of those immensely.  Close-up seats, inexpensive parking, reasonable concessions, and players who are focused on their love of the game rather than their next contract.  What's not to love?  

AZ Spring Training is also a terrific way to see baseball at reasonable prices for terrific seats.  Lots of fun.  

Ah... baseball.  America's favorite pastime.  Feeling so patriotic right now that I half wish I had Chevy in the driveway.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Last night,I watched part of the thrilling game between Texas and Georgia. Texas was leading for most of the game.In the bottom of the 6th,Georgia had 2 outs,player,Jansen Kenty had two strikes against him,the next ball he hit a 2 run homer to tie the game at 5-5.His father went absolutely crazy,fun to watch his reaction along with the other parents in the stands. Georgia squeaked out another win 7-6 ,they play Michigan today{weather permitting} Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Last night,I watched part of the thrilling game between Texas and Georgia. Texas was leading for most of the game.In the bottom of the 6th,Georgia had 2 outs,player,Jansen Kenty had two strikes against him,the next ball he hit a 2 run homer to tie the game at 5-5.His father went absolutely crazy,fun to watch his reaction along with the other parents in the stands. Georgia squeaked out another win 7-6 ,they play Michigan today{weather permitting} Sue



I watched the Iowa / Michigan game which was also a thriller.  Same deal - Iowa led most of the game before Michigan had a late rally.  Jarren Purify is going to be a kid to watch.  He may be only 13 but he has a big bat and his defensive skills are major league level.  I'm nevertheless rooting for Hawaii on the US side.  Just love those kids.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 21, 2018)

One of my fond childhood memories in life aside from playing Hail to the Chief for President Johnson, is being chosen on a team to play in the playoffs for the Little League World Series. We lost, but the experience remains with me.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Vinny said:


> One of my fond childhood memories in life aside from playing Hail to the Chief for President Johnson, is being chosen on a team to play in the playoffs for the Little League World Series. We lost, but the experience remains with me.



HI Vinny,thanks for sharing about your being on Little League Baseball team,what year were you at Williamsport? Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 23, 2018)

I forgot there was a game yesterday afternoon,happy to learn Georgia beat Michigan 4-3.
Last night,I watched some of the Hawaii vs New York game,which turned into a rout with Hawaii winning 10-0. 
The starting NY pitcher seem so upset his team was losing,he couldn't control the ball,kept hitting the Hawaiian players.He never went over to first base to say'sorry'
When the Hawaiian starting pitcher did that once,he went over to make sure NY player was ok Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2018)

Like you, I missed the first game but watched the second.  I was happy with the results of both and will be quite interested to see who will match up against HI in the US finals.  Neither has the strong pitching depth required to have played yesterday, then go on to win today AND Saturday, and then prevail on Sunday.  

On the Int'l side, I'd love to see Puerto Rico win today and then defeat Korea which would land them in the finals, but fear they're not strong enough.    

Although I'm rooting for Hawaii to go all the way, I'd be more than fine with Puerto Rico to win it all.  The island has had such a terrible year, what a nice morale boost it would be if these boys brought home the championship.     

p.s.  Your Highness, Madame Movie Queen, I'm enjoying our LLWS conversations.  Hubs and I are the only ones I know who follow it every year - I honestly can't understand why it doesn't draw a huge audience.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 23, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Like you, I missed the first game but watched the second.  I was happy with the results of both and will be quite interested to see who will match up against HI in the US finals.  Neither has the strong pitching depth required to have played yesterday, then go on to win today AND Saturday, and then prevail on Sunday.
> 
> On the Int'l side, I'd love to see Puerto Rico win today and then defeat Korea which would land them in the finals, but fear they're not strong enough.
> 
> ...



Hi Starsong thanks for you kind words,I also am enjoying our conversations.I think one of the reasons the games aren't drawing an audience,its the 'dog days of Aug'.I suspect families are taking their last summer vacations before school starts,or they just aren't interested.
p.s. when I was watching MLB back in the 80's-90's,I was a huge fan of LA Dodgers,other team I rooted for was Toronto Blue Jays.Last yr when they made it into the World Series,I watched most of the series was impressed.Whenever ESPN now broadcasts a Dodgers game ,I try to stay awake for couple innings,did see part of games 2&3 against St. Louis Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Last night,I saw most of the Georgia vs. NY in semi final game,once again my favorite team Georgia won 7-3.I've been watching their games thru the regionals before they made it to Williamsport.,sensed they would do well,they haven't disappointed.
Sat afternoon,Japan plays South Korea in international final,Georgia plays Hawaii in the U.S. final Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2018)

I was also rooting for Georgia - I just love the personalities of their team, especially their adorable identical twin teammates, Will and Charlie Clem.  I think that what made me an instant fan of both GA and HI is that these teams really, really enjoy playing the game.  They're laughing, smiling and goofing around with each other - you know, acting like 11-13 year old boys should act.  :3stooges:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon I watched the U.S. championship game with my favorite team Georgia vs. Hawaii. The first time these 2 teams played,the game lasted 11innings,with Hawaii winning 2-0.This game was over in regulation with Hawaii winning 3-0.Hawaii's ace pitcher,Aukai Kae had 15 strikeouts. There was memorable catch by Georgia's Bo Walker in 5th inning. The ball was hit to centerfield,he stretched and caught the ball,falling doing a half sommersault,kept the ball in his glove,saved  any more runs being scored
It was obvious these 2 teams enjoyed playing against each other,joking&laughing before the game,respect for each other.
A lovely gesture what the Georgia parents did, collected money made a donation to the Salvation Army in Honululu to help  the residents in Hawaii with the aftermath of Hurricane Lane which has been downgraded to a tropical storm.
This afternoon,Hawaii will play South Korea for the championship title,will be rooting for Hawaii,both teams are undefeated Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2018)

It was a great game, MQ!  We'll be watching the championship game, too!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2018)

I wasn't home to watched the championship game,but learned Hawaii beat South Korea,happy that they won.A perfect present to give to their family and residents as they head back home
I'm now going thru LLWS withdrawal LOL! Sue


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2018)

I watched it, MQ.  The game was very exciting.  Honolulu brought their bats and their joy with them.    Although they were facing SK's ace pitcher, HI got on base nearly every inning.  SK's defense was far from flawless and HI's was nearly so.  

Both GA & HI won the Jack Losch LLWS Team Sportsmanship Award - it's the first time that honor has been bestowed on two teams.  From our short window into both of these teams, you and I know that they both deserve that crown.  Here's a link to an article about it in case you'd like to read it: 
https://www.littleleague.org/world-...seball-world-series-team-sportsmanship-award/ 

Like you, I'm going through LLWS withdrawals.  It's been lovely chatting with you about our shared love for this series.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2018)

HI Starsong,thanks for the link agree these 2 teams deserve the award.I hope the kids stay in contact with each other because I think it was the beginning of true friendships that may last a long time. I also enjoyed our chats Sue


----------

